# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  To Ronny: How are the T. somphongsi?

## Nonn

Hello Ronny,

I don't know how to contact you so I hope you don't mind me using this forum. Anyway, I understand that Mr.Choy has passed to you my little Trigonostigma somphongsi. I'm wondering how are you doing with them and if they breed for you already? Please take a look in the link below, this is how I breed them. Very easy and efficient way, I'm sure this design would work for plant spawning Killies and live bearer as well. 

http://www.siamensis.org/article/art...clesubcat_id=3

----------


## retro_gk

Hey Nonn,
Have you managed to raise decent numbers of the fish?

----------


## Nonn

Yes, now I have like 70 of them. The first batch are sexing out. The first two pair went to Singapore via Mr.Choy then I understand that he passed them to Ronny.

----------


## retro_gk

Excellent! I would love to get my hands on a pair at some point  :Very Happy:

----------


## RonWill

> I don't know how to contact you so I hope you don't mind me using this forum


 urhm!!! Friend, my name is Ronnie! and no, I don't mind discussions relating to the breeding and maintenance of _Tri. somphongsi_. It is after all, a worthy conservation project, now that it's natural habitat is destroyed by damming [unless I've gotten it wrong].

The 2 pairs with me now, are well and they're all there during feeding time [yes, visual confirmation]. Their home is a very humble 6-inch high polystyrene box and stuffed with moss. I don't have many breeding tanks left and a larger tank is somewhat overkill for 4 tiny fishes. Moved the moss around, looking for fry but nothing yet.

Checked out the link you provided but I think others, who don't understand Thai language, will also appreciate a translation.

Since you've been able to breed them, please share with us their preferred parameters and/or other specific requirements.

----------


## Nonn

Hi Ronnie!

I'm not sure if you are fully aware of the status of this species. T. somphongsi was discovered sometimes 20 years ago by Thai fish exporter Mr.Somphong. It was briefly export to Europe, in which the pictures of the fish appear in many old European lituratures. Then the last confirm export was about 10 years ago to Japan by Katsuma Kubota. The fish has since virtually disappear. There was no confirm sighting or collecting report of this fish in nature for the last 10 years or so. Non in captivity in any where on the planet, that I know off. We don't even have a confirm locality of it since the type material was aquarium specimen. Rumor has been spread on many sight from all over the country but the actual fish has never turned up. 

At one point, we though they went extinct already. Then one day I searched the internet and found a new picture of this fish in German site. I e-mailed to the site owner and was very exited to learn that in 2006, 3 T. somphongsi -1 male , 2 females- appeared as by catch in the shipment of a few thousand Boraras uropthalmoides. Luckily, the fish were in good hands and the lady successfully breed them. At the point of contact she have about 50 individuals and we managed to send 4 pairs back to Thailand. 

Currently, I have about 50 of them and the 2 pairs that you have now were the first two pairs that sexed out. We have not been able to locate any wild population. So, for now, this is all we have in term of T. somphongsi. I trust they are in good hands with you and hope that you will breed them and keep this species from extinction. I hope that one day I will find the wild population but for now these are our last bet on this species. 

I will make translation of the article as soon as possible. The tank design is very simple and effective. You see there are 2 glassed that formed V shape in middle of the tank, I left gap about 2 mm. The sponge filter in the compartment where the V point to take the water throught the pipe and drop it at the other side of the glass. This result in constant water movement from the big side to the small side. The parents fish are keep in the big side, when the fry hatch the current take them to the small side. The system yeild about 15 fry each month for me. Water is simple tap with BKK tap has pH around 7.6-7.8.

Regards,
Nonn

----------


## polyacanthus

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but is anyone here still keeping these? I still can't seem to find much information on who has them. It's my dream to keep these and help conserve them. I seem to have a knack for breeding other Trigonostigma species so I don't think it's a stretch to think I could get a group of these going.

----------


## RonWill

I'm afraid I can't help much. Perhaps you can check with Nonn?

----------


## polyacanthus

RonWill I just emailed you from your profile page.

----------


## polyacanthus

> I'm afraid I can't help much. Perhaps you can check with Nonn?


I did contact Nonn maybe 6 months ago. He wrote back once but for some reason won't return any further emails. I have no idea why.

----------

